# Gzk Double Legs & GZK 1 mm Bands



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello guys :wave:

I made this video about two weeks ago when we had no snow.

My targets might be hard to see on small screens, white color was much easier to see when shooting.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn buddy!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Always enjoy your videos, the clarity is awesome. I would like it very much if you could keep the snow this winter


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Nice shootn buddy!!


Thanks Ibojoe :thumbsup:



Tag said:


> Always enjoy your videos, the clarity is awesome. I would like it very much if you could keep the snow this winter


Thanks man :thumbsup:

I have to compensate my crappy shooting skills with trying to make quality videos


----------

